# SW Ontario or Eastern Ontario



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

Just wanted to see if there was anyone interested in having a little Chi play date near London, Ontario or in Eastern Ontario (Brockville, Cornwall, Kingston)?? I live in London but visit family often in Eastern Ontario.

Thor is already very social with other dogs (esp Chis) and would love to run around and meet new friends!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I would love to but unfortunately am NE Ont


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I will be in Kingston August 9-11!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

4bsingreece said:


> I will be in Kingston August 9-11!


 I can meet up in kingston around that time too 

Im closer to ottawa but am in kingston all the time


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

Wish I had a car! I'm only 2 hours away from Kingston ... I think I would also need a passport though


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

or an enhanced driver's license I need to check into that also.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll be in ottawa end of july


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll have to see if I'll be back east around those times as I just came back from a week down east. And now have to head to the GTA for a few days...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

mooberry said:


> I'll be in ottawa end of july


we should get together!


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

If you are still in London, Minnie and I are there and would love to meet up!


----------

